# Green Guy Causing Problems



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

You know.... there are some real jerks running around here and one of them royally rurnt (that's a technical term in Alabama) my most recent WTB thread.

I was looking for some Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades. As is apparently tradition with Viaje, they get you hooked on a decent stick and then they're just gone. I knew it was a long shot, but I posted a WTB thinking somebody on here might have bought a box a while back and still have a 5er of any size hanging around.

Well up pops this smart aleck who offered me some H&HG in two different sizes and says he'd rather just swap 5ers than sell them, even though I offered several methods of payment including a few Dixieland delicacies. Little did I know that this unscrupulous fellow had seen that I mentioned I am diving a little deeper into Viaje and he decided to send me on a trip (see what I did there?  ) to the BATFE field office on account of how frequently my mailbox explodes.

Thanks for the H&HG and for the various bodyguards, @Gumby-cr

You'd better hide.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Greenie is incorrigible. 
We may have to do an intervention.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

The return fire will be interesting to watch. op:


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great job a bomb with hand grenades 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@Gumby-cr is a crusher....nice crater!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Great hit! I know @Wheels Up is handy with a saw, but how long is it going to take you to fill in the hole before you rebuild your mailbox! &#128514;


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice hit!

J.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Did I do that? Had to send some other blends in the Viaje line as well. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice attack by the green man


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------

